# my alignment specs



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

How low is your car?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

1.5 right now but will be 3.0 by the end of the week. I put that up so Smurfenstein could see it


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like my 2 degree estimate on the rear camber wasn't that far off if that 1.5 is stock camber, and if the Diesel has the same setup. Just glad it's not the tire-eating 3 degrees I was fearing, like they did on the 2000's W-platform cars.


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

I can almost guarantee that left rear spec isn't accurate. You have to install shims on Cruzes to change the rear. And it'd be more than .05 degrees. Someone pulled on that corner before they printed it. 

Did several alignments myself today at work. Even still it's not going to cause any abnormal wear at this point. Just make sure you keep up on tire Rotations. Every 5k to 7k. And make sure whoever does it keeps a proper rotation pattern.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i did the alignment in my shop. Its been 25,000 miles and 0 tire wear due to alignment. I rotate every 4K. I am going another 1.5 lower on ksports and was show another guy how much room was left to work with.


----------

